# Hodgson Bass Tournament August 19



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

Just called the office at Hodgson, there is a tournament on Sunday August 19. 7am-1pm $10 entry fee with an optional $5 big bass pot. Lets see how many people we can get to show up.


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

Does the $10 include the launching fee, and fishing fee?


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

The tournament is not being sponsored by the office. So, the entry fee does not cover a boat rental.


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

or launching and fishing fees


----------



## ladster3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Any where I can get more info on this tourney 1 or 2 man etc.


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

You can call the office with questions. I did not ask if it was single or two man teams. I'm hoping for two man team. I may call tomorrow to find out.


----------



## PBASS (Jun 13, 2012)

It is my Tournament.

1 or 2 people per boat.. 

DO NOT CALL THE OFFICE ABOUT THE TOURNAMENT... 


IF IT IS A HASSLE FOR THE OFFICE, THEY MAY NOT LET THIS CONTINUE!!!!

*Anyone interested can PM me. And i will provide info.*


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

PBASS said:


> It is my Tournament.
> 
> 1 or 2 people per boat..
> 
> ...


I thnk it's good that your hosting it, but if you don't want the office bothered maybe next time you should put your phone number on the flyer.


----------



## PBASS (Jun 13, 2012)

I guess next time I will do that. I put a copy of the rules with the Flyer in the office... So anyone who was "at" the lake would see it.

But I will put my number on the next one.
Thanks


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Results? 

I would have fished but ended up having to cover a shift.


----------



## PBASS (Jun 13, 2012)

Over 9lbs won 
Over 6lbs for 2nd
A little over 4lbs. took 3rd.

Big Bass was over 4lbs 


( I can't remember the exact weights..)


----------

